# Useing a leader with a gotcha ?



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

I have always been told that i dont need a leader on a gotcha, but Sunday i lost another one because something bit threw my line again ?? Dont know what it was but this is getting costly replaceing gotcha's . Anybody else haveing the same trouble ?? If so how can you fix it ?


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

To my knowledge, gotchas don't have an invisible tooth shield on them or any other lure for that matter!! :doh 

I lost one gotcha to what I suspect was a spanish 2 summers ago and, since then, I have fished them with a small steel leader. I use the red leaders by choice, no other reason, and I haven't lost one since. :toast 

(I practice losing all my lures off the tailgate of my truck pulling out of parking lots!!!) :doh :banghead :doh

I take most suggestions of questionable nature with a grain of salt, bottom line, does the suggestion make any kind of common sense to me?? If it doesn't then I go with my gut instincts .................. always.


----------



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

I always use awirewith Gotchas. If something toothy is gonna hit it there is a good chance your gonna get cut off. Thats my experience anyway. Some folks may have different opinions on it. 

Here is one i caught a couple of weeks ago on aMed. action bass rodunder a school of feeding bonitas. You can see the gotcha with a leader on it..


----------



## Drag Fever (Oct 3, 2007)

I like to use a leader of 30 to 50 lb mono or Fluorocarbon line. Seems to get more hits than the steel. Inspect line after each fish and retie when needed. My 2 cents.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

For Gotchas I tend to skip the leader and tie straight to 25-plus-pound power pro.

Like with mono or flouro, check the line for abrassions. You can usually get 6-8 Spanish before you have to cut and retie.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I fish a Gotcha or jig fast and jerky. The jerky retrieve throws the fishes aim off. This causes them to bite the line above the lure. On a straight retrieve, you don't get bit off as often but you don't get as many strikes, either. You definitely foul hook fewer fish on straight retrieves. I'll bet most of the Gotchas fall straight to the bottom after bite off.

I use 18-24" of 30# or so of 7-Strand wire tied directly to my line with no swivel. I do not use Nylon coated wire because it is too visible. Yeah, I get fewer strikes but I spend less time retying so I guess it works out.

I make my own Gotcha copies for a few pennies each so cost is not the object. I prefer my single hook version fos safety sake. (me and the fish) I don't eat Spanish or Bluefish but I do like to catch them. With a single barbless hook, i can simply shake the fish off without worrying about getting a hook.



BTW, Barefoot in a boat can sure lead to grief. I always suggested shoes for clients. I saw several bad hookings in feet over the years. It is mighty hard to get a hook out of your foot.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Ken,

I know you post a ton of tips. Have you shown your Gotcha copies yet?


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

The leaders you use, it looked to be single strand ? And how long would you make it ?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

These are what I use....I have caught 75 spanish on one before changing it....it is the smallest diameter leader that I have found(12lb).It will get alittle curled, coiled....but hasn't affected the catch.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

i like to use 40# mono with no swivel spanish will hit at your swivel you have to change it about every third fish but i think that you get alot more strikes than wire.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

i would use a leader. i normally got with between 6" and 12" of 20lb seven strand. if i didnt do that i would have lost over 4 gotchas just last week.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

use the 50# mono and all your concerns will be solve, enough to stop 20" spanish and wont turn off the fish like metal leader. note you will have to retie the leader often if you catching very large spanish but mostly they want bigger baits anyway, will catch a ton of 16"ers. Kings on the other hand, anything legal and your out of luck probally but heck you cant have it all right!


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

for the rigging i use a very small swivel, black not shinny, 50# mono alittle over a foot long, and 7/8 oz gotch and a small split ring between the mono and gotch. helps the action alot. good luck. if you use a light action rod with 10# line like something for specks or bass fishing and crank once with every pump the action will be <U>very deadly.</U>


----------



## biggbro (May 15, 2008)

can you tell me more about how to make your own gotcha lures?

thanks

s.boyd


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

50 # fluoro with no swivel


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I think my home made Gotchas are on here. 

Re: leader. I use 12-18" when fishing fast moving jigs or Gotchas using the "Florida Whip." The quick darting motion throws off a fishs aim. That is why you foul hook so many on Gotchas. The fish rushes in, opens his mouth to take the bait and the bait moves up or down. If the line is where the lure just was, you can bet it will get cut. That is why I opt for the longer leader in this situation.

I use 18# Seven-Strand uncoated wire. My line to leader knot is a Bristol. I tie wire to the lure with a modification of the "Homer Rhode's Loop Knot." I probably have these knots illustrated in one of the e-Books if anybody needs to see how to tie them.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a heavy piece of mono and as it starts to look frayed just change it out. Also instead of gotchas I use something called a wahoo jig, you can get 3 at Walmart for just a couple bucks. Looks like a big pomp jig with lots of flash-and less dangerous then a gotcha.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

home made gotchas:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic139400-11-1.aspx?Highlight=home+made+gotchas


----------

